# JB market vs non standard DPI..How to Fix...Possible Fix



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

was running a fresh JellyBelly 3.7... I used AppBrain to reinstall all my apps from the Market. ( I had deleted my Titanium Backup Backups by accident).. A few apps said not compatible with device. Whatever, I get that.

After I was setup (about 63 apps installed) I set my dpi down to 250. Then the market showed only 23 apps installed. And i expected that due to nonstandard dpi...Few days later set up my dpi back to 320 to check for app updates...rebooted...cleared Google play cache and data...And it still showed 23..And apps like Facebook said not compatible.

With ICS I used LCD Modder to mod my market when using a different DPI.

I tried a modded Market apk on JellyBelly with no luck.. What's everyone else doing?
=========================================================================

Possible Fix.. Testing now.. 7/30 every now and then I lose apps and I just need to clear market app data and cache and reboot.

1. Manually open your build.prop and change your density
2. Reboot
3. Open up LCD Modder and download the modded market and gsk
4. Install mods
5. Reboot
6. After reboot I got allsorts of google app errors
7. Reboot into receovery and flash your gapps file for your rom
(this replaces your modded LCD modded market)
8. I then went back onto LCD modder and this time just installed the Modded market (phone will reboot)
9.Clear Google play data and cache

My thought on step 8 is that now we have the modded gsf installed and gapps overwrote the market, applying just the modded market again will give us both with no errors.

And I could be completely wrong....All as been good for me for 5 mins lol.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I use : https://play.google....GljaGFuZ2VyIl0.
to change the dpi (or u can edit the build.prop file. Then re-boot, open LCD Modder and apply the Play Store fixes.
- works for me.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29724-change-lcd-density-on-jb/page__hl__dpi


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I use : https://play.google....GljaGFuZ2VyIl0.
> to change the dpi (or u can edit the build.prop file. Then re-boot, open LCD Modder and apply the Play Store fixes.
> - works for me.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29724-change-lcd-density-on-jb/page__hl__dpi


 I thought I read it didn't work for jelly bean. Maybe that was just for the density edit. When you downloaded the modded market did you also do the modded GSF?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

In the LCD Modder app you have the option to download both play store and GSF files.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Or use this... I patched the files needed... GSF & Play Store as an update zip...

http://d-h.st/g0Y


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Or use this... I patched the files needed... GSF & Play Store as an update zip...
> 
> http://d-h.st/g0Y


Thanks.. I'll flash back to JB tonight and try those options.

Just out of curiosity what dpi do you guys use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I like 270.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I use : https://play.google....GljaGFuZ2VyIl0.
> to change the dpi (or u can edit the build.prop file. Then re-boot, open LCD Modder and apply the Play Store fixes.
> - works for me.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29724-change-lcd-density-on-jb/page__hl__dpi


 Changed dpi, rebooted, opened lcd modder and installed google play and gsf.. Rebooted. Now i get com.google.process.gapps has stopped.. And Google search, google play, youtube. And everything Google related

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> Or use this... I patched the files needed... GSF & Play Store as an update zip...
> 
> http://d-h.st/g0Y


Status 6.installation aborted.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> In the LCD Modder app you have the option to download both play store and GSF files.


Installed just the market fix and not the gsf. Seem to be working now. Only tested if for a minute

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

If the gapps stuff errors out, just reflash your gapps file.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> If the gapps stuff errors out, just reflash your gapps file.


Working fine with just the modded market part. Got all my apps installed now. Don't wanna risk having to start over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

cough, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24275-jb-paranoidandroid-cm10hybrid-18-alpha-tabletphabletphoneui-fixes-mods/ ---gsm and sprint are also available

changing build.prop is a really, REALLY stupid way of getting what you want. that fix you have there will eventually break, they all do, works for a while and then breaks. the temporary fix is worse, that doesnt work at-all. PA is the only solution that exists right now that can deal with these things in a proper manner as you individually set apps to a dpi and to a display mode (phone, tablet, phablet-UI), or a whole bunch of em by settings user/system defaults. build.prop remains untouched, market works, other apps you dont want to shrink are not affected, you wont get keyboard troubles, non working phones and all that b/s. this is the reason cm never included a build.prop dpi feature, because it suckZZzz.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

drcmda said:


> cough, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24275-jb-paranoidandroid-cm10hybrid-18-alpha-tabletphabletphoneui-fixes-mods/ ---gsm and sprint are also available
> 
> changing build.prop is a really, REALLY stupid way of getting what you want. that fix you have there will eventually break, they all do, works for a while and then breaks. the temporary fix is worse, that doesnt work at-all. PA is the only solution that exists right now that can deal with these things in a proper manner as you individually set apps to a dpi and to a display mode (phone, tablet, phablet-UI), or a whole bunch of em by settings user/system defaults. build.prop remains untouched, market works, other apps you dont want to shrink are not affected, you wont get keyboard troubles, non working phones and all that b/s. this is the reason cm never included a build.prop dpi feature, because it suckZZzz.


I flashed ParanoidAndroid last night right before JellyBelly to check it out. It's was pretty cool the way you can control per app dpi. Will flashing a mod made for a 4.1.1 break paranoidandroid due to the way the way the rom is tailored?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

yes and no, depends what you change. it spans over the entire framework, even apps had to be changed. if its a safe zip modification or a theme it is fine, cm10 will eventuelly bring back the theming engine and that also will be file. people have modified it on xda, theres a couple of button related things floating around and dedicated themes aswell.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Androider4Life said:


> Installed just the market fix and not the gsf. Seem to be working now. Only tested if for a minute
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


The Play Store only fix kinda works... apps won't show up as incompatible, but sometime they don't show up unless you directly open them from a link... the GSF patch fixes that... If you are having problems with the install zip, simply extract the GSF (and/or Play Store) apk and push to /system/app... wipe GSF and Play Store data... reboot...


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> The Play Store only fix kinda works... apps won't show up as incompatible, but sometime they don't show up unless you directly open them from a link... the GSF patch fixes that... If you are having problems with the install zip, simply extract the GSF (and/or Play Store) apk and push to /system/app... wipe GSF and Play Store data... reboot...


This was working for me (rename Phonesky.apk and GoogleServicesFramework.apk, copy Vending.apk and GoogleServicesFramework.pkg into /system/app) but it doesn't seem to work if I flash the 0726 gapps then do this. First the market still showed 38 instead of 70+ apps for me. Cleared data on both and now I just get "Server error" from google play.









*edit* Hmm, rebooted and GSF asked consent for location. Cleared data in Play Store again and it works now...weird.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> The Play Store only fix kinda works... apps won't show up as incompatible, but sometime they don't show up unless you directly open them from a link... the GSF patch fixes that... If you are having problems with the install zip, simply extract the GSF (and/or Play Store) apk and push to /system/app... wipe GSF and Play Store data... reboot...


Evetything fell apart today...Back to just seeing limtied apps. gonna extract that zip and see what happens


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine is still working great.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does the LCD Modder download the new Jelly Bean play store? I can't get it to. Emailed the dev with no response.

Sloppily typed from my Tab


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone wants to know how to do it manually here's how:

Change LCD density via build.prop back to stock (320), then reboot
Force stop play store and clear data for play store
Change density to desired value in build.prop, then reboot
Open play store, hit accept.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Does the LCD Modder download the new Jelly Bean play store? I can't get it to. Emailed the dev with no response.
> 
> Sloppily typed from my Tab


It doesnt. I also emailed the Dev and not got response


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> If the gapps stuff errors out, just reflash your gapps file.


Reflashing the gapps just over writes the Phonesky.apk which undoes the LCD Modder fix... I just tried it and may market was back to the newer one.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Androider4Life said:


> Reflashing the gapps just over writes the Phonesky.apk which undoes the LCD Modder fix... I just tried it and may market was back to the newer one.


I then want back into LCD Modder and just flashed the modded market..Now Back to 3.5.15...Let see what happens over the next few days lol


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Updated OP with what I have done so far


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

That didn't last long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> If anyone wants to know how to do it manually here's how:
> 
> Change LCD density via build.prop back to stock (320), then reboot
> Force stop play store and clear data for play store
> ...


Play Store ends up adjusting with a reboot and undoing itself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

My way is still working for me....


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Androider4Life said:


> Play Store ends up adjusting with a reboot and undoing itself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Doesn't for me... I'm running a self-built CM10 and it worked just fine. Using a 280 dpi with zero play store issues


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Doesn't for me... I'm running a self-built CM10 and it worked just fine. Using a 280 dpi with zero play store issues


is your lockscreen off center?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

philsfan said:


> is your lockscreen off center?


Yep.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

drcmda said:


> cough, http://rootzwiki.com...eui-fixes-mods/ ---gsm and sprint are also available
> 
> changing build.prop is a really, REALLY stupid way of getting what you want. that fix you have there will eventually break, they all do, works for a while and then breaks. the temporary fix is worse, that doesnt work at-all. PA is the only solution that exists right now that can deal with these things in a proper manner as you individually set apps to a dpi and to a display mode (phone, tablet, phablet-UI), or a whole bunch of em by settings user/system defaults. build.prop remains untouched, market works, other apps you dont want to shrink are not affected, you wont get keyboard troubles, non working phones and all that b/s. this is the reason cm never included a build.prop dpi feature, because it suckZZzz.


Gee...calling other tried and true solutions crap (that are only broken now because of JB), and then hocking (sp) your own ROM. Classy.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Gee...calling other tried and true solutions crap (that are only broken now because of JB), and then hocking (sp) your own ROM. Classy.


come on now, dont be an asshole. i sat days and nights for months to find a real solution and push android further. i dont care about a rom man, these "solutions" you point at are horrible, i say it because its the truth. if that stuff is important to you, use pa, there is no other alternative at the moment. when source is out, it will be in any rom.

btw,
you dont know what youre saying. jb broke nothing. the opposite is true, they made it easier because they cleaned up their entire codebase. ics was a mess in that regard. you call it broken because you cant go to 192 anymore but you dont understand the mechanism behind it. you can even go to 160 and you wont reach tabUI of many apps still, coz dpi has nothing to do with any of it. you happen to affect the outcome of internal formulas thats it, but apps define themselves when and how to drop into specific UI's. good luck at dpi 120 for play market, dont forget your magnifying glas.

pa lets you chose the ACTUAL layout containers that an app brings, individually, separate from the system dpi, which is unafected. and in the same way you control size. "tablet mode" then means simply to treat the one app that displays these bars, systemui.apk, like any other and targeting its layout containers, 360dp, 600dp, 720dp. that is a real solution my friend, why would i not go and tell you about it. you think i make money of it or want my stupid anonymous internet nickname to be famed? the truth is im an user like you are one, and i grew tired of half assed "solutions" that trash my phone.



















and this is still only a fraction of what it does. you cant get sane "tablet mode" in jb anymore because google changed fragment margins. not to mention the overlapping and all the other adverse sideeffects. every single issue has been resolved.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> If anyone wants to know how to do it manually here's how:
> 
> Change LCD density via build.prop back to stock (320), then reboot
> Force stop play store and clear data for play store
> ...


This tried-and-true method has not failed me yet. Its a pain in the ass, but it works.
The easiest way to get a troublesome app installed is to restore from a TiBU backup. TiBU doesn't care about your screen density


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Gee...calling other tried and true solutions crap (that are only broken now because of JB), and then hocking (sp) your own ROM. Classy.


What they have done with that Rom is truly amazing and they have every right to be proud of their accomplishments.

I also agree with him that all other methods are either temp work arounds or just crap. You can go to 160 dpi though on CM and it will work in tablet mode and also have a working play store. Other Roms I have tried at 160dpi, the battery disappears in the nav bar. Guess they are missing something.

160 is pretty small though...


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sfreemanoh,[/background]*

the real fun thing is the math behind it,

build.prop dpi changes the outcome of an internal formula which happen to read that value, DisplayMetrics.DENSITY_DEVICE. (320 for nexus) DisplayMetrics.DENSITY_DEFAULT is 160 always according to the sdk.


```
int shortSizeDp = shortSize * DisplayMetrics.DENSITY_DEFAULT / DisplayMetrics.DENSITY_DEVICE;<br />
mStatusBarCanHide = shortSizeDp < 600;
```
now the nexus has a shortest side of 720, so 720 * 160 / 320 = 360dp. thats why in phone mode apps will target their layoutcontainers up to 360dp.

if you change the dpi to 192, the formula will be: 720 * 160 / 192 = 600dp,
thats why the old play market went to tab UI at 192 dpi, because its higher res container lay at 600dp.
the new one needs 800dp (!!), so you will need 720 * 160 / 800 = 144 dpi in build.prop - it wont have 2 panes at 160 dpi.
600dp USED to be tabUI for systemUI in ICS, but google changed it. sysUI's tabUI is now at 720px, thats why you need 160dpi in jellybean.

you see how stupid it is? in lame ass build.prop tablet mode to make sure to get just about every UI there is you'd need to go as low as 90dpi for 1280dp, and apps can change it any day, just like google changed it for sysUI and jellybean. good luck with that.

whats worse though are the side effects:

- all apps shrink, most of them to unreadable mush, facebook and many others are almost unusable
- all apps are subjected to 720dp at 160 dpi, if they can swallow it or not. some apps break to pieces. you are fortunate that the market works, in ics at 192 dpi it did not.
- you cant get sane tabUI for most two-pane apps in jellybean because those get their definitions from framework-res and google introduced heavy margins that waste almost 40% of the screen. thats why your android settings look so dodgy
- overlapping, awful launchers, phone smashed, email app crashes

its sad, coz in reality,
what you call "tablet mode" is a single app, systemUI. that one displays bars (nav/status or combined systembar). because of that lousy little app you smash your entire phone. tablet mode for apps is something entirely different, they bring their own layout containers anyway. in android an app says, ok, i will switch to another UI if i detect a screen as big as 1280dp. its just coincidence that this build.prop tweaking happens to affect the packagemanager in such a way that it reads high res containers. in truth dpi does nothing but scaling, tablet UI has not so much to do with it. in truth tablet mode is not "small" and does not shrink apps, it wont smash apps, it wont project ALL apps into tabUI even if they work better in phoneUI like chrome, it does not overlap, etc., build.prop tweaking does that --- so yeah, im calling it a really shitty "solution." and now ask yourself why cyanogenmod has refused to include it into their rom.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> come on now, dont be an asshole.


 Grow up.


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

first thing you're doing is accusing me of baiting. are you not an asshole for being so meanspirited-if no then i am sorry.

i have used your density modder btw, more than that. i made your launchers work, i hacked your keyboards, i started petitions and wrote the makers of apex and nova to consider tabmode, sent them schemes and hacked examples, beta-tested their their prototypes, i hacked your marked, your phone, collected an entire pool of data concerning tabUI. its still on xda. who paved my way-everything that existed was a property tweak. even to this day, with the exception of a piece of work that i made for that very reason.

now if i see a guy asking about tablet mode on stock jellybean, why should i refrain from telling him that there is a true solution. and why would i not tell him that what he's getting himself into.

and that standalone app thing. you dont know what you are talking. you are clueless if you think you could do that. you have seen the images, you have seen the math. if you cant draw conclusions from it, your loss man.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> I'm not saying he shouldn't take pride in his work. Hell, if it's that awesome, take the technique and create a stand-alone app with it. I'm sure you could probably get away with charging $5 for something like that, and people would pay it to be able to use it with the ROM of their choice.
> 
> However, what I AM saying is that prior to JB, apps like LCD Density Modder Pro worked. They may not have been the most elegant of solutions, but it worked. We got lower DPI/higher resolution, and we were happy. And when someone comes into a thread saying "Use my ROM!", and every other way is "stupid" or "suckZZzz"...yeah, very classy. He just spit on everyone who had a part in figuring out how to do that stuff, which paved the road for what he's doing. And then responding right off the bat with "come on now, dont be an asshole", yeah, that shows his maturity level right there. If you can't take criticism, stay off the internet.
> Grow up.


I totally know where you are coming from. I used to read his posts and say what an ass. lol (Sorry Moles!) It was like he was pushing his idea of what tablet mode should be on us and anytime you ask about or mention a simple build prop edit he would just knock it down even though it was workable.

I followed his threads closely, especially the one that he first started on XDA when he came up with the idea of changing things with the launchers. Even though I wanted to run the launcher in a smaller mode he was persistant on telling people his way was better. I still didn't buy into it.

Then a Rom was created but you till needed a modded market. I would always run at 160 because I hated to rely on a modded market. Was it small at that density, sure was. Always kept an eye in his Rom but never flashed it while on ICS. Always thought to myself that Rom must be a mess...

Well fast forward a little bit to JB when I asked him about the modded market and he said there is no reason for that anymore. I was like, hmmmm. What the heck, I will give it shot. Well let me tell you PanranoidAndroid is simply amazing. What they accomplished here is something totally revolutionary and if you follow his threads you will see he is not that much of an ass like he might appear. The dude is so passionate about what he does that sometimes it can be mistaken as cocky and obnoxious. Then you come to realize what he does is for us so we can enjoy our phones in a way that no other Rom allows you to.

I was like you at first but now look at me, I am actually defending the dude here. If you haven't tried the Rom and really enjoy changing density's and different modes such as tablet, phablit and phone you should really check out his Rom. You might think differently and then understand why he is so passionate about what he does.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

drcmda said:


> first thing you're doing is accusing me of baiting. are you not an asshole for being so meanspirited-if no then i am sorry.
> 
> i have used your density modder btw, more than that. i made your launchers work, i hacked your keyboards, i started petitions and wrote the makers of apex and nova to consider tabmode, sent them schemes and hacked examples, beta-tested their their prototypes, i hacked your marked, your phone, collected an entire pool of data concerning tabUI. its still on xda. who paved my way-everything that existed was a property tweak. even to this day, with the exception of a piece of work that i made for that very reason.
> 
> ...


Know what...you're obviously a severely socially challenged individual. Who said anything about baiting? I said coming into a thread and talking about your ROM (which is fine) and saying how every solution throughout the last couple years has been crap (which is not fine, and then hocking your ROM, which is like used car salesman level sleezy) and only a temporary fix (which is not true...unless you meant temporary until I flash a new ROM, which was the only time I had to re-run LCD Density Modder) was classy (which was sarcasm).

Also...pretty pictures and math doesn't tell anyone anything about what can and can't be done as far as a programming solution. But as I already said, my problem isn't with your ROM or the work you put into it. And I'm damn sure not trying it now. My problem is with your crappy attitude.

And eman3316, saying "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you will see he is not that much of an ass like he might appear" isn't really a glowing endorsement... And when he starts off 2/3 replies calling me an asshole, he's kind of proving you wrong.[/background]


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Know what...you're obviously a severely socially challenged individual. Who said anything about baiting? I said coming into a thread and talking about your ROM (which is fine) and saying how every solution throughout the last couple years has been crap (which is not fine, and then hocking your ROM, which is like used car salesman level sleezy) and only a temporary fix (which is not true...unless you meant temporary until I flash a new ROM, which was the only time I had to re-run LCD Density Modder) was classy (which was sarcasm).
> 
> Also...pretty pictures and math doesn't tell anyone anything about what can and can't be done as far as a programming solution. But as I already said, my problem isn't with your ROM or the work you put into it. And I'm damn sure not trying it now. My problem is with your crappy attitude.
> 
> And eman3316, saying "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you will see he is not that much of an ass like he might appear" isn't really a glowing endorsement... And when he starts off 2/3 replies calling me an asshole, he's kind of proving you wrong.[/background]


Dude, knock it off. He's being an ass to you because you were to him. Treat others as you would like to be treated. He is just trying to help you out. It's not like you know anything about what you're doing--don't see any ROMS coming from you. When people are jerks to Devs, it's what causes them to stop sharing their work with the community. Don't be that guy. Please and thank you.

Sloppily typed from my Tab


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Dude, knock it off. He's being an ass to you because you were to him. Treat others as you would like to be treated. He is just trying to help you out. It's not like you know anything about what you're doing--don't see any ROMS coming from you. When people are jerks to Devs, it's what causes them to stop sharing their work with the community. Don't be that guy. Please and thank you.
> 
> Sloppily typed from my Tab


Bite me. He said every single solution prior to his was crap. And THAT is crap. Innovation is someone thinking of a new way of doing things. The first time someone figured out changing the dpi in build.prop could turn on tablet mode was the precursor to what he accomplished in his ROM, whether he wants to admit it or not. Sure, looking back on it, it may not be the most elegant of solutions. But too bad, that's how innovation works. Looking back on the Model T, it was crap compared to any car out there, even a Yugo. It was still a marvel of the time, just as changing our DPI made our devices that much more enjoyable. The fact that he's willing to build off that, but say they sucked and it was a stupid idea, without even admitting they came up with the very idea of changing the resolution to initiate tablet mode, just proves how egotistical and how little deserving of respect he is.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Bite me. He said every single solution prior to his was crap. And THAT is crap. Innovation is someone thinking of a new way of doing things. The first time someone figured out changing the dpi in build.prop could turn on tablet mode was the precursor to what he accomplished in his ROM, whether he wants to admit it or not. Sure, looking back on it, it may not be the most elegant of solutions. But too bad, that's how innovation works. Looking back on the Model T, it was crap compared to any car out there, even a Yugo. It was still a marvel of the time, just as changing our DPI made our devices that much more enjoyable. The fact that he's willing to build off that, but say they sucked and it was a stupid idea, without even admitting they came up with the very idea of changing the resolution to initiate tablet mode, just proves how egotistical and how little deserving of respect he is.


He did innovate. You must be joking. I didn't see that you came up with anything revolutionary. His ROM is the first and only one of it's kind. He's doing something no other Dev wants to tackle because it's such a mundane task. Sure, go ahead and change your build.prop. He said you could. If it works for you, great--however, why not try something better and use his ROM? He was making a suggestion; he was trying to be a good Developer and show you what you're missing out on. Sure he was being kinda harsh, but only because he knows more about it than you do. He's trying to explain _why _editing the build.prop is not the smartest thing. All you did was lash out at him. In my eyes, you're the rude one. If you're going to comment on Rootzwiki or any Android development forum, you best learn that it is unacceptable to disrespect a well known Dev. Chances are, people are going to view YOU as the one at fault; and since that's a battle I doubt anyone wants to endure, I suggest you leave it be.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> He did innovate. You must be joking. I didn't see that you came up with anything revolutionary. His ROM is the first and only one of it's kind. He's doing something no other Dev wants to tackle because it's such a mundane task. Sure, go ahead and change your build.prop. He said you could. If it works for you, great--however, why not try something better and use his ROM? He was making a suggestion; he was trying to be a good Developer and show you what you're missing out on. Sure he was being kinda harsh, but only because he knows more about it than you do. He's trying to explain _why _editing the build.prop is not the smartest thing. All you did was lash out at him. In my eyes, you're the rude one. If you're going to comment on Rootzwiki or any Android development forum, you best learn that it is unacceptable to disrespect a well known Dev. Chances are, people are going to view YOU as the one at fault; and since that's a battle I doubt anyone wants to endure, I suggest you leave it be.


Yeah, but he started out being "kind of harsh" in his very first post in the thread. Before anyone else even mentioned his ROM. He started off saying every other solution before his was stupid and "suckzzz". In my eyes, disrespecting those that came before you just because you have the ability to look back on what they did and build on it and make something better, is wrong. Flat out wrong. Dev or no, respected dev or no, that's wrong.

Also, I'm not saying he didn't innovate. Or that I'm a developer of any kind. The great thing about it is, I don't have to be developer to have an opinion. I'm not speaking from a technical perspective, I'm speaking from a perspective of right and wrong. The build.prop edits, at the time, were the only way to get the effect we wanted. Now there's something potentially better, so that's awesome. But now that something better is available, we can look back and say the previous method was bad? No, it was the first step. The first step FREQUENTLY isn't the best step. That doesn't mean you or anyone else should talk crap about it, because it took the people that figured it out originally, and people who experimented with different DPI settings, and people who developed workarounds for the market compatibility issues, time to do those things. Just like it took him time and effort to develop PA.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, but he started out being "kind of harsh" in his very first post in the thread. Before anyone else even mentioned his ROM. He started off saying every other solution before his was stupid and "suckzzz". In my eyes, disrespecting those that came before you just because you have the ability to look back on what they did and build on it and make something better, is wrong. Flat out wrong. Dev or no, respected dev or no, that's wrong.
> 
> Also, I'm not saying he didn't innovate. Or that I'm a developer of any kind. The great thing about it is, I don't have to be developer to have an opinion. I'm not speaking from a technical perspective, I'm speaking from a perspective of right and wrong. The build.prop edits, at the time, were the only way to get the effect we wanted. Now there's something potentially better, so that's awesome. But now that something better is available, we can look back and say the previous method was bad? No, it was the first step. The first step FREQUENTLY isn't the best step. That doesn't mean you or anyone else should talk crap about it, because it took the people that figured it out originally, and people who experimented with different DPI settings, and people who developed workarounds for the market compatibility issues, time to do those things. Just like it took him time and effort to develop PA.


Okay.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, but he started out being "kind of harsh" in his very first post in the thread. Before anyone else even mentioned his ROM. He started off saying every other solution before his was stupid and "suckzzz". In my eyes, disrespecting those that came before you just because you have the ability to look back on what they did and build on it and make something better, is wrong. Flat out wrong. Dev or no, respected dev or no, that's wrong.
> 
> Also, I'm not saying he didn't innovate. Or that I'm a developer of any kind. The great thing about it is, I don't have to be developer to have an opinion. I'm not speaking from a technical perspective, I'm speaking from a perspective of right and wrong. The build.prop edits, at the time, were the only way to get the effect we wanted. Now there's something potentially better, so that's awesome. But now that something better is available, we can look back and say the previous method was bad? No, it was the first step. The first step FREQUENTLY isn't the best step. That doesn't mean you or anyone else should talk crap about it, because it took the people that figured it out originally, and people who experimented with different DPI settings, and people who developed workarounds for the market compatibility issues, time to do those things. Just like it took him time and effort to develop PA.


You two are adorable


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, but he started out being "kind of harsh" in his very first post in the thread. Before anyone else even mentioned his ROM. He started off saying every other solution before his was stupid and "suckzzz". In my eyes, disrespecting those that came before you just because you have the ability to look back on what they did and build on it and make something better, is wrong. Flat out wrong. Dev or no, respected dev or no, that's wrong.
> 
> Also, I'm not saying he didn't innovate. Or that I'm a developer of any kind. The great thing about it is, I don't have to be developer to have an opinion. I'm not speaking from a technical perspective, I'm speaking from a perspective of right and wrong. The build.prop edits, at the time, were the only way to get the effect we wanted. Now there's something potentially better, so that's awesome. But now that something better is available, we can look back and say the previous method was bad? No, it was the first step. The first step FREQUENTLY isn't the best step. That doesn't mean you or anyone else should talk crap about it, because it took the people that figured it out originally, and people who experimented with different DPI settings, and people who developed workarounds for the market compatibility issues, time to do those things. Just like it took him time and effort to develop PA.


most of the workarounds and hacks came from my fingertips, if you like it or not. i hacked and forked launchers, made your keyboards work, hacked your market, and to this day that was one of few hacks that really kept working, made countless of workarounds for all sorts of apps, most gapps for instance. even if you dont know of it, with certainty some of it trickled down to you if you were one of those who switched their phones into build.prop "tablet mode." thats why i can talk crap about it, because i took part in it. i trashed literally months of hard work. it had to be done, or so i thought, because no one else did. i take no credit, my name is anonymous, i dont want your five dolars - but if i do see people still fooling around with build.prop i get emotional, harsh if you want. i dont mean to be, just loose senses for a moment or two. i honestly feel its the most terrible thing you can do to your phone.
its enough though, dont need to convince you, go criticise, feel classy. i leave this topic and do something else.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

drcmda said:


> i told you already, most of the workarounds and hacks came from my fingertips, if you like it or not. i hacked launchers, forked one by source. made your keyboards work, several of em, hacked your market and to this day that was one of few hacks that really kept working, made countless of workarounds for all sorts of apps, most gapps for instance. thats why i CAN talk crap about it, because all this work was for nothing, im sad i did it. i trashed literally months of hard work. it had to be done, or so i thought, because no one else did. i take no credit, my name is anonymous, i dont want your five dolars - but if i do see people still fooling around with build.prop i get emotional, harsh if you want. i dont mean to be, just loose senses for a moment or two.
> its enough though, dont need to convince you, go criticise, feel classy. i leave this topic and do something else.


This!

Dude is just passionate about what he does and we are the lucky ones who get to reap the benefits!


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, why we fighting about a solution we all are looking for?

Calm your tits


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh yeah. I guess now would be a good time to tell you that I found a solution:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1580827

If you go towards the end of the thread, you'll be able to find a modded Market.apk for a specified dpi along with a few tweaks. Just read the thread and skim over the posts. Hopefully, this will work for you.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Androider4Life said:


> was running a fresh JellyBelly 3.7... I used AppBrain to reinstall all my apps from the Market. ( I had deleted my Titanium Backup Backups by accident).. A few apps said not compatible with device. Whatever, I get that.
> 
> After I was setup (about 63 apps installed) I set my dpi down to 250. Then the market showed only 23 apps installed. And i expected that due to nonstandard dpi...Few days later set up my dpi back to 320 to check for app updates...rebooted...cleared Google play cache and data...And it still showed 23..And apps like Facebook said not compatible.
> 
> ...


Found your solution. Take a look at my post above this.


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

anyone know of a solution yet? besides changing back to 320dpi? i searched and searched for the past two days and nada. LCD density modder does not work with JB. Thanks


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

There have been many of these threads, all with the same resolution..

The only effective way around LCD density atm is to use a ROM such as ParanoidAndroid, or edit your build.prop regularly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

Eh that's not a fun way to do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30492-jb-market-vs-non-standard-dpihow-to-fixpossible-fix/page__hl__density


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Slim Bean has a modified market that works with any dpi. Also has a centered lock screen at 241 dpi.


----------



## jesusice (Aug 3, 2011)

Dude, use Paranoid.


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

But.....I like aokp..... : (

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

You have to mod Googleservicesframework.apk and the Market app so it will always think your at the default Density. I also edit the lockscreen layout so its centered at a different Density. PM me if you wanna know what to edit.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

flegma3124 said:


> anyone know of a solution yet? besides changing back to 320dpi? i searched and searched for the past two days and nada. LCD density modder does not work with JB. Thanks


The Nexus does not have an LCD screen.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

alfadon said:


> You have to mod Googleservicesframework.apk and the Market app so it will always think your at the default Density. I also edit the lockscreen layout so its centered at a different Density. PM me if you wanna know what to edit.


Post that knowledge here in public so we can all benefit. I would not mind knowing what to edit inside those two apks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> The Nexus does not have an LCD screen.


The app is still called LCD density modder pro, and worked fine on gnex ics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> Post that knowledge here in public so we can all benefit. I would not mind knowing what to edit inside those two apks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Here you go..Kinda messy but should be able to figure it out.

For the GoogleServicesFramework edits ..decompile the apk ..

Then goto *smali/com/google/android/gsf/checkin* and find CheckinRequestBuilder.smali 

Open it up and do a search for densityDPI

you should get this line iget v0, v1, Landroid/util/DisplayMetrics;->densityDpi:I (Should be line 746) Replace that line with const/16 v0, 0x140

For the market ...

goto *smali\com\google\android\finsky\utils* and find DeviceConfigurationHelper.smali again search for densityDPI you get line iget v0, v12, Landroid/util
/DisplayMetrics;->densityDpi:I may vary on market version.
But right underneath that line add const/16 v0, 0x140 
It will look like this once done

move-result-object v15

iget v0, v12, Landroid/util/DisplayMetrics;->densityDpi:I

const/16 v0, 0x140

move/from16 v17, v0

Once done recompile both then copy the androidmanifest.xml and META-INF folder from the orginal APKs in the newly compiled ones.

FOR the lockscreen you will have to decompile framework-res.apk then goto res/layout folder find and open keyguard_screen_tab_unlock.xml Then find the line that starts with <com.android.internal.widget.multiwaveview.GlowPadView In that section change android:gravity="top" to android:gravity="left|top" save and recompile the apk then copy the androidmanifest.xml and META-INF folder from the orginal APKs in the newly compiled one. This edit will work for any Density.


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

If it's simple enough, can somebody explain to me how to compile/recompile shit? Please don't rape me with the noob assaults

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I can help you, pal.

I have this flashable modded GSF and market zip file that I flash every time I change the dpi on my phone. I AM on Jelly Bean. The market that's included is kinda old, but, for whatever reason, the market ends up being the most up to date market--and you still can have your custom DPI! Just reboot into recovery, flash this zip, wipe cache and dalvik cache, reboot, and you're all set.







Make sure you've changed the dpi prior to flashing though. I would also make a back up, JUST in case. I doubt anything horrible could happen, but be safe.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qfzy848h2llrag/Flash%20Everytime%20you%20change%20DPI.zip


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> I can help you, pal.
> 
> I have this flashable modded GSF and market zip file that I flash every time I change the dpi on my phone. I AM on Jelly Bean. The market that's included is kinda old, but, for whatever reason, the market ends up being the most up to date market--and you still can have your custom DPI! Just reboot into recovery, flash this zip, wipe cache and dalvik cache, reboot, and you're all set.
> 
> ...


No shit lol. I'm gonna give this a try. You da man, thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

My damn it worked. You sir, are my hero

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coloxim (Aug 3, 2011)

for me doesn t work....someone has fixet the market?
i can t find the solution...


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

coloxim said:


> for me doesn t work....someone has fixet the market?
> i can t find the solution...


It should work. If it doesn't, try clearing data from the market and the Google Framework Services. You might have to re-add your Google account.

Edit: try this. Just flash it in Recovery and wipe your cache and dalvik cache. http://db.tt/Cw7lkAEM

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> It should work. If it doesn't, try clearing data from the market and the Google Framework Services. You might have to re-add your Google account.
> 
> Edit: try this. Just flash it in Recovery and wipe your cache and dalvik cache. http://db.tt/Cw7lkAEM
> 
> Autocorrected from my Nexus


What exactly is this file?


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

imperivm said:


> What exactly is this file?


It is a flashable Modded GSF, (GoogleFrameworkServices), and a modded Market that has no restrictions, and fools the Play store into thinking you have 320dpi.

I got it off an XDA thread. It will work, I guarantee it. If it doesn't, shoot me a PM.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

No problem buddeh.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DPI JB threads merged


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> It is a flashable Modded GSF, (GoogleFrameworkServices), and a modded Market that has no restrictions, and fools the Play store into thinking you have 320dpi.
> 
> I got it off an XDA thread. It will work, I guarantee it. If it doesn't, shoot me a PM.


Is this to be flashed before or after editing the build.prop? I know that LCD Density Modder typically flashes the modded GSF prior to changing the dpi, but just want to be safe.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Is this to be flashed before or after editing the build.prop? I know that LCD Density Modder typically flashes the modded GSF prior to changing the dpi, but just want to be safe.


After you've changed the DPI. Change the DPI, then reboot, then make sure the DPI changed--then boot into recovery, flash that zip, wipe cache and dalvik cache, then reboot. Should be good after that.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

bro, this works! holy hell, can't tell you how glad I am you posted this. thank you SO MUCH!


----------

